# Combination meter/disconnect panel mounted directly to private pole



## johnnygreenham (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey everyone. Quick question.......does anyone have any photos of how they mounted a meter/combination panel directly to a utility pole for residential. I've installed dozens of these on pedestals and walls but on this project the POC wants me to mount it directly to a *private* pole on the property to signify where the utility company ends their responsibility (at the riser).
I need to use a Milbank 200 amp model with 8 spaces and the top entry is on the right hand side.
Two sub panels to two buildings will be fed from here underground in PVC.
Surely there is a better way than just driving lag screws through the center holes onto the round surface. Installing everything required will be tough just with the poles surface.
My idea was install a 6x6x10ft treat post next to the pole and bridge the gap with treated boards. Basically making a pedestal board with the pole as one of the posts. Sound stupid?
This is the closest install instruction I have out of the POC's manual.
Regards J


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

You need a pole kit for your particular meter base and panel. Then I would use a meter offset to kick back to the pole to run your riser up. Or, if the entry is a ways away from the pole use a cut down 90


----------



## johnnygreenham (Aug 25, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> You need a pole kit for your particular meter base and panel. Then I would use a meter offset to kick back to the pole to run your riser up. Or, if the entry is a ways away from the pole use a cut down 90


Apologies, not sure what you are referring to by 'pole kit'? You learn something new everyday! Do you have a link to something similar I could check out or is it something like this......









Milbank - 850







www.milbankworks.com





The installations specs I have from the utility company are the most recent but they are still from 2003. They started requesting combination meter/panels a while back but the paperwork just hasn't been updated to cover these yet. They are getting better.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done a few of these, get a piece of 3/4" exterior plywood that's as wide as the panel and about 2" higher than the top of the meter base and 2" lower than the bottom of the panel. Use 4 - 3/8"X6" lags, 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. Space them 6 - 8" apart and aim them at the center of the pole. 

They will be angled and part of the lags will be exposed between the back of the plywood and the pole but the result is a very sturdy mounting base for the meter base and panel.


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

No, sounds perfectly reasonable. I had a boss that did everything that way, and insisted that we leave a gap between the boards so there was less wind pressure.

Personally, I’d probably put a piece of strut in a sonotube and use strut between my strut pole and the wooden pole to mount my gear on.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

johnnygreenham said:


> Apologies, not sure what you are referring to by 'pole kit'? You learn something new everyday! Do you have a link to something similar I could check out or is it something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one for a microelectric meter base





ABB PMB200 Microlectric® Pole Mount Bracket Kit #14-2 AWG







www.gescan.com





This one is for a 400 Amp meter base





ABB PMBJS4 400Amp Microlectric® Pole Mounting Kit







www.gescan.com


----------



## johnnygreenham (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. Really appreciate it


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just use the center screw holes, and then use long grks through the left and right holes at an angle into the pole to stabilize it.


----------



## johnnygreenham (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone, had my inspector do a rough-in inspection for a total remodel yesterday so picked his brain and put forward the suggestions above. He wanted to see treated boards attached to the pole with long lag screws and the disconnect mounted straight to the boards. I guess its not worth overcomplicating it 

Winner winner chicken dinner........



micromind said:


> I've done a few of these, get a piece of 3/4" exterior plywood that's as wide as the panel and about 2" higher than the top of the meter base and 2" lower than the bottom of the panel. Use 4 - 3/8"X6" lags, 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. Space them 6 - 8" apart and aim them at the center of the pole.


----------

